# We use to practice Shrimp?



## Muad'Dib (Feb 3, 2005)

I can't for the life of me remeber what we use to practice shrimp for. We would lay on our side and get into a fetal position. Anybody know what is was for?


----------



## samuelpont (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi,

if you mean when your on the ground and you shrimp up pulling your hips backwards and pushing forward with your hands, we use this alot in vale tudo. We drill this and use it in sparring to escape when someone has full mount position on top of you. In essence you are pushing with your hands against their knee on one side and atempting to scoot your hips right from under them to get them in a closed guard position


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Feb 3, 2005)

Samuelpont, is correct. Is a drill on learning how to escape the mount position. Also used for the side mount. I call it snaking but it is the same thing.


----------



## KyleShort (Feb 3, 2005)

Shrimping is one of the most fundamental techniques in my Sambo training.  It is used to escape both mounts, but a good "shrimper" will employ it in multitudes of dynamic ways.  Great technique for creating space.


----------

